#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Looking for Petronas Engineering Standards..

## mzafar

I am looking for Petronas Technical Standards.. Any one has, please upload or email me... mazaf@yahoo.com

See More: Looking for Petronas Engineering Standards..

----------


## polaris44

PTS Release 15 (December 2011)
Links



```
part 1 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?yd613or058qzowc
part 2 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?40fg2mj8p2dzem3
part 3 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?bz48j55ipwh526f
part 4 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?ulwzgi9hd2oiv33
part 5 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?po2s8koc16c3n3c
part 6 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?x89k73abno949i2
part 7 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?dbbdkxdujaudoun
part 8 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?7vbaao6h33ua7ab
```

----------


## mzafar

Thank you very much polaris... Very usefull help... really appreciate..





> PTS Release 15 (December 2011)
> Links
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> part 1 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?yd613or058qzowc
> part 2 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?40fg2mj8p2dzem3
> part 3 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?bz48j55ipwh526f
> ...

----------


## mazharshaikh

polaris its amazing 
thanx

----------


## orbawy

polaris 
Thanks a lot.

----------


## Uranium

thank a lot

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou

----------


## deepmj

dear polaris44

could you upload these files on ifile.it or 4share. 

thank a lot

----------


## aragorn

Thanks Polaris44

----------


## sambun

Thank you, polaris44 !

----------


## raj_01

Dear Mr. Polaris 44. Thank You. Do you some stuff from Fluor. If Yes, please share. Thank You.

----------


## technicaldreamer

Thanks a lot!

----------


## dreamhaha

really appreciate. but a bit curious is that how you get a lot of these design manuals from different company :Smile: 

See More: Looking for Petronas Engineering Standards..

----------


## Vikman

this standard is similar with shell dep

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent work!
THX!!!

----------


## gusgon

In the 1991 of PTS, there were 8 manuals:

20.180A Production General
20.180B Drilling & Transport
20.180C Petrophysical Engineering
20.180D Reservoir Engineering
20.180E Production Technology
20.180F Production Operations
20.180G Process Engineering
20.180H Pipelines
20.180I Facilities & Maintenance

They seem to be no part of PTS anymore. Do you have them?
Many thanks for such an excellent post by the way

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## finiteinjustice

Dear Polaris.....

PTS links are still valid fro download at mediafire....however my efforts to download the files is blocked by mediafire stating that the link is split archive....

plz. upload in 4shared in .zip format......

Thanks in advance.....

"J"

----------


## karthikthermal

link 1 and 2 is nt downloading .
pls check restriction and upload again or give permission

----------


## makmak9

Kindly reupload the links. this is useful

----------


## lehuutoan

THe links are died. Please post again for share. lhttanchau@gmail.com.




> PTS Release 15 (December 2011)
> Links
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> part 1 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?yd613or058qzowc
> part 2 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?40fg2mj8p2dzem3
> part 3 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?bz48j55ipwh526f
> ...

----------


## makmak9

.

still waiting for this

.

----------


## haiminh2507

kindly reupload , thank you very much

----------


## syaranor

kindly re upload

thanks in advance

----------


## xud9999

thanks for your kindly share!

See More: Looking for Petronas Engineering Standards..

----------


## makmak9

thank you so much polaris44

----------


## khalid655

Dear Polaris44,

 Can i get uop & tecnip process standards. thanks in advance please share

----------


## sunyawits

Many thanks for your sharing.

----------


## mohanchandmulpuri

thanks a lot!!!

----------


## d23jng

Thanks Polaris for sharing.

Are you able to share with me the PW to unlock the zip file?

----------


## d_maziero

Thanks Polaris for your sharing.

Can anyone reupload the part 03?

Thanks

----------


## shm8324

Please upload part 3 of 8...

----------


## jumbodumbo

link for part 3 not worling.
someone please upload

----------


## mandelbrot

Please upload part3 
thanks in advance

----------


## wolf

It seems only part 3 is missed!, please help

----------


## zergvs

link for part 3 not worling. someone please upload

----------


## laou

Could someone upload a new link for part 3? Thanks in advance.

See More: Looking for Petronas Engineering Standards..

----------


## heromath

Could someone upload a new link for part 3? Thank you so much!

----------


## Marty Thompson

I do not believe that anyone kept the compressed files in their archives. All those Petronas files are posted on the Telegram site. (GroupEgpet)

----------


## heromath

Okay. Thanks Marty!

----------


## subirme

Part 3 link is not working. Can somebody please re-upload and provide the link for part 3. Thanking in advance

----------


## soydump

Part 3 is error, please upload.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## UBOA

Part 3 is missing, please help reupload. Thank you in advance

----------


## khalid655

yes part 3 is dead please reupload thanks

----------


## mol_kres

Part 3 is missing. PLZ reupload..

----------


## asseddik

Dear Sir,

Please reupload part3.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Part 3 was just someones compression of the files, deleted long ago

Go to the telegram GroupEgpet, all of these files are already posted there

Petronas Technical Standards R15 Dec. 2011

Make sure you have already set your username before joining or you will be removed and blocked for not following simple rules.

----------


## alain1980

3rd parts can't be got. ( link died)

----------


## dinhvanduc06

Please reupload part 3 of 8 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

The link has been died.

Thanks you!See More: Looking for Petronas Engineering Standards..

----------


## dinhvanduc06

Dear all,

The link of part 3: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is died. Please reupload or send the link via my email: dinhvanduc06@gmail.com

Thanks you!

----------


## alain1980

Hi, The third part can't be Downloaded

----------


## khaled alqasem

Part 3 is not working , can you please re-upload it

----------


## Yehya1994

Part 3 of 8 not working. Please help

Thanks in advance

----------


## Viet Cuong

> PTS Release 15 (December 2011)
> Links
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> part 1 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?yd613or058qzowc
> part 2 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?40fg2mj8p2dzem3
> part 3 of 8  http://www.mediafire.com/?bz48j55ipwh526f
> ...



Polaris44, hope you could read my comment, could you please reupload the part 3 of 8 because the link is not working now?
Thanks for your contribution

----------


## mol_kres

Plz reupload part 3...........

----------


## Sagittarius12

Good morning everyone, I am writing to ask you for the ASNT level 3 leak test manual - LT

----------

